# Mariposa Botnet Caught and Killed



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2010-03-02-14-26-32



> Authorities have smashed one of the world's biggest networks of virus-infected computers, a data vacuum that stole credit cards and online banking credentials from as many as 12.7 million poisoned PCs.
> 
> The "botnet" of infected computers included PCs inside more than half of the Fortune 1,000 companies and more than 40 major banks, according to investigators.
> 
> Spanish investigators, working with private computer-security firms, have arrested the three alleged ringleaders of the so-called Mariposa botnet, which appeared in December 2008 and grew into one of the biggest weapons of cybercrime. More arrests are expected soon in other countries.


.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

:up:

Peace...


----------



## scottdeagan (Feb 27, 2010)

And yet another Windows botnet that has millions of nodes... Great stuff... I know there has recently been talk about "the first Linux botnet", but such reports are of Linux botnets that have hundred of nodes (not millions), and most (if not all) subverted Linux boxes were the result of lazy unprofessional administration.

I for one believe these "band-aid" approaches to the problem are temporary and ineffective: take down a 13 million node botnet today, glory is given to a handful of people, another massive botnet is discovered tomorrow. My recommendation would be to go directly to _"the source"_, and hold _"the source"_ accountable (we all know what the real source of botnets are!!). Every time there is such an incident "_the source_" should be responsible for the total costs of the clean-up.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

How Mariposa Was Busted

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/03/03/mariposa_botnet_bust_analysis/

.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the update.

Peace...


----------

